# She asked me to go buy bread.



## Caioveloso

Hi all,

Does the sentence below sound natural?

"Sie hat mir gefragt Brot kaufen zu gehen"

Also I was wondering if I could leave "zu" out in this context.


----------



## elroy

Sie hat mir gefragt *mich gebeten,* Brot kaufen zu gehen.

No, you can't omit "zu."


----------



## Kajjo

_to ask a question = fragen; eine Frage stellen
to ask someone to do something = jemanden bitten/auffordern, etwas zu tun_

In English you use the same verb, in German there is no overlap.


----------



## JClaudeK

Caioveloso said:


> Brot kaufen zu gehen"


Oder einfach
"Sie hat  mich gebeten,  Brot zu holen*/ holen zu gehen."
(*wenn aus dem Kontext hervorgeht, dass kein Brot mehr da/ im Haus ist)


----------



## Oceanboy

Sorry, I just came across this interesting thread.
Question: is it also correct to say:
Sie hat mich “darum” gebeten, etwas Brot zu kaufen?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Oceanboy said:


> Question: is it also correct to say:
> Sie hat mich “darum” gebeten, etwas Brot zu kaufen?


Yes, this is correct.


----------



## elroy

I would not personally use “darum” there.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I would not personally use “darum” there.


It is not neccesary. It means "um diese Sache" here (you can not exchange it with these words) - or "aus diesem Grund" depending on stress.
darum Duden
I usually use it for the first one. For the second I use "deshalb".


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> I would not personally use “darum” there.


I think it isn't very unusual to use "darum" here. Maybe the sentence with "darum" sounds better, because it includes the preposition "um", which is omitted in a subordinate clause with "zu".


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> the sentence with "darum" sounds better


 Better?  Really?  To me the sentence sounds way better _without_ "darum"!


----------



## διαφορετικός

I would not claim that one or the other variant sounds better generally. Both of them have their advantages (without "darum", it's shorter). At present, I don't know how people decide which variant they use.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I would not personally use “darum” there.


Ich auch nicht.


JClaudeK said:


> "Sie hat mich gebeten, Brot zu holen."


reicht vollkommen. (Indirekt für: Sie hat mich gefragt: "Kannst du bitte Brot holen?")

Mit "darum" wird diese banale Frage/Bitte mMn. zu einer ernsten Sache, so, als ob _sie_ die Person 'angefleht' hätte, Brot zu holen.
(Ich hoffe, dass ich den Unterschied, den ich mache, verständlich ausgedrückt habe.)


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Better?  Really?  To me the sentence sounds way better _without_ "darum"!


To me not. Without "darum" it sounds more formal. If this is necessary, then it is better without it.

_Sie hat mich darum gebeten, etwas Brot zu kaufen. _

We have two particles here which are not necessary in formal language:
_darum_ - redundancy. It forces a reference to "Brot zu kaufen" and duplicates this this way. It makes it more empathetic "empathisch".
_etwas_ - it is similar to diminutive function. It is just "eine kleine Bitte" rather than "eine Bitte".   It is not really an amount measurement description.

Both "darum" and "etwas" are flavouring particles for communication porpuses, not for porpuses of content.

PS:

There is a tendency to omit "unneccesary" parts from speech.
It started about hundred years ago and reduced the number of words in a sentence more and more.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich auch nicht.
> 
> reicht vollkommen. (Indirekt für: Sie hat mich gefragt: "Kannst du bitte Brot holen?")
> 
> Mit "darum" wird diese banale Frage/Bitte mMn. zu einer ernsten Sache, so, als ob _sie_ die Person 'angefleht' hätte, Brot zu holen.
> (Ich hoffe, dass ich den Unterschied, den ich mache, verständlich ausgedrückt habe.)






Hutschi said:


> We have two particles here which are not necessary in formal language:
> _darum_ - redundancy. It forces a reference to "Brot zu kaufen" and duplicates this this way. It makes it more empathetic "empathisch".
> _etwas_ - it is similar to diminutive function. It is just "eine kleine Bitte" rather than "eine Bitte". It is not really an amount measurement description.


Dieser Interpretation kann ich mich nicht anschließen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich erkläre es nochmal in Deutsch, falls ich in Englisch etwas falsch ausgedrückt habe. Durch die Redundanz mit "darum" zeigt der Satz stärker, dass es eine persönliche Bitte war.

Genau, wie Claude sagte. Es ist eindringlicher, eine Bitte. Nicht lediglich ein formaler Bericht.

Auch "etwas" beseitigt den formalen Charakter. Und es ist keine Maßeinheit.
"Etwas" hängt stark vom Kontext ab.
Es kann von ein paar Scheiben bis zu einem oder zwei Broten gehen, je nach Kontext und Art des Brotes auch mehr. Es ist keine Maßeinheit, sondern eine vage Mengenbeschreibung - ich denke aber eher, es ist ein Kommunikationspartikel.

Wenn es um einkaufen geht, handelt es sich kaum um ein oder zwei Scheiben, oder um ein Viertel Brot, wie bei "ich aß etwas Brot."

Ich hoffe, es ist klarer, was ich meine.

Kannst du bitte Brot mitbringen? --- gleiche Menge wie bei "etwas Brot" ist möglich. "Etwas" ändert nicht wirklich die konkrete Menge.
Es ist im Verhältnis wie "kleiner Gefallen" vs. "Gefallen". So sehe ich es jedenfalls, solange nicht Kontext etwas anderes besagt.

Man muss ja die gebrauchte Menge mitbringen, nicht irgendeine.


----------



## tatüta

διαφορετικός said:


> I think it isn't very unusual to use "darum" here. Maybe the sentence with "darum" sounds better, because it includes the preposition "um", which is omitted in a subordinate clause with "zu".


Syntaktisch bzw. melodisch ist er auf jeden Fall schöner, noch schöner mit "drum", dann ist es nämlich ein Jambus mit sechs Hebungen und Jambus klingt im Deutschen immer gut. 

x*x* I x*x* I x*x *I x*x* I x*x* I x*x* I x


----------



## Schlabberlatz

„_etwas_ Brot“ heißt „eine relativ kleine Menge Brot“, ganz einfach. (Kontext: Es ist noch einiges an Brot vorhanden, deshalb wird nur wenig zusätzliches Brot benötigt. Wenn zu viel Brot mitgebracht würde, dann würde es am Ende schlecht werden.)


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> (Kontext: Es ist noch einiges an Brot vorhanden, deshalb wird nur wenig zusätzliches Brot benötigt. Wenn zu viel Brot mitgebracht würde, dann würde es am Ende schlecht werden.)


Wie gesagt, die Menge ist nicht angegeben. Und ohne "etwas" würde sich nichts ändern.


Schlabberlatz said:


> „_etwas_ Brot“ heißt „eine relativ kleine Menge Brot“, ganz einfach.


Das stimmt. Eben genau, weil "relativ" relativ ist. Es ist keine Maßeinheit.

---

In der Praxis heißt es, dass man entweder aus Erfahrung weiß, wieviel es ist, oder dass man fragen muss.

Ich halte "etwas" für notwendig, aber nicht zur Mengenangabe sondern für die Kommunikation.

---
Wir haben Kontext Einkaufen.

Aber völlig unklar ist, für wen.
Für eine Familie?
Für eine Einzelperson?
Für einen Tag?
Für eine Woche oder einen Monat?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich bleibe dabei, dass ich mich deiner Interpretation nicht anschließen kann.

Edit:


> ein bisschen, ein wenig
> Beispiele
> – sie nahm etwas Salz
> – ich brauche etwas Geld
> etwas


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Oder einfach
> "Sie hat  mich gebeten,  Brot zu holen*/ holen zu gehen."
> (*wenn aus dem Kontext hervorgeht, dass kein Brot mehr da/ im Haus ist)


Trotz der Klarstellung in Klammern kann ich den Unterschied zwischen "Brot zu holen" und "Brot holen zu gehen" nicht verstehen. Kann wohl "Brot zu holen" beides bedeuten: aus einem anderen Zimmer (wie Küche) oder aus der Bäckerei?


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Kann wohl "Brot zu holen" beides bedeuten: aus einem anderen Zimmer (wie Küche) oder aus der Bäckerei?


 
Ohne Artikel ('Brot holen') und ohne weiteren Kontext würde ich zuerst auf "Bäcker" tippen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kontext kann schon sein, dass man am Abendbrottisch sitzt. Dann bedeutet es fast immer: aus der Küche.

Zwischen Brot holen und Brot holen gehen besteht in diesem Fall kein wesentlicher Unterschied.

Ergänzung:
Beim Bäcker ist es "gehen" schon teilweise ohne besondere Bedeutung im Sinne von "gehen", es kann auch "fahren" sein, bedeutet also nur noch Bewegung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Im OP gibt's keinen Zweifel:
*She asked me to go buy bread.*



Hutschi said:


> Kontext kann schon sein, dass man am Abendbrottisch sitzt.


Ja, genau dann  bedeutet "Kannst du bitte (noch ein bisschen/ das ) Brot holen?"  fast immer: aus der Küche.

Aber wenn jemand z.B. beim Bügeln (am Nachmittag) seinen Partner _bittet, Brot zu holen/ Brot holen zu gehen_, meint er höchstwahrscheinlich "beim Bäcker".


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt (im Prinzip):
Es wäre eindeutig mit:
Sie bat mich, Brot einzukaufen.
Oder:
Sie bat mich, Brot kaufen zu gehen. (#2, elroy)

Beim Bäcker, im Supermarkt oder in einer anderen Verkaufsstelle?
Um das zu entscheiden, reicht der oben angegebene Kontext in #1 im allgemeinen Fall nicht aus.

*Ergänzung:*
Dagegen reicht


JClaudeK said:


> (*wenn aus dem Kontext hervorgeht, dass kein Brot mehr da/ im Haus ist)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Sie bat mich, Brot einzukaufen.


"Brot einkaufen" ist mir fremd.

Ich persönlich verwende "einkaufen" nur _absolut_, d.h. ohne Objetkt.
z.B.
_sie ist eben nur einkaufen gegangen
ich gehe einkaufen_


----------



## Hutschi

Das überrascht mich, deshalb habe ich nachgeschaut:
Es gehört zum Standard.
Duden: einkaufen


> ein paar Lebensmittel einkaufen



Für mich ist es normale Sprache, standard- und umgangssprachlich.

PS: "(Brot) einholen" wäre dagegen landschaftlich. Duden:  einholen


----------



## tatüta

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist es normale Sprache, standard- und umgangssprachlich.


Da scheint es aber doch regionale Unterschiede zu geben, derartige Konstruktionen mit Präfix habe ich von mitteldeutschen Sprechern schon häufiger gehört und ausgehend von meinem eigenen Sprachgebrauch empfinde ich sie als überflüssig; standardsprachlich können sie natürlich trotzdem sein!


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Es aus der Sprache auszuschließen scheint regional  zu sein.
Es besteht eine starke Tendenz zur Verkürzung und zum Ausschluss von Synonymen.

Für mich persönlich ist es wichtig, viele Varianten zu haben.
"Etwas einkaufen" ist im Duden nicht als regional markiert, im Gegensatz zum Beispiel zu "einholen".

PS: Hallo, tatüta, ich sehe sowohl bei Claude als auch bei Dir "Paris". Kann es französischer Einfluss sein, der es ausschließt?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich sehe/ handhabe "kaufen/ einkaufen" wie _Londoner(GER)_ hier :


> 1. "Kaufen" is the generic term for getting something in exchange for money.
> 2. "Einkaufen" is more specifc term like "shopping" and refers to the activity of buying something at a shop (a supermarket, a grocery store, etc.)
> 3. In the active voice, "Kaufen" always comes with an object.
> 4. Technically, also "einkaufen" kann be used with an object, but normally we prefer to use "einkaufen" without an object.


----------



## tatüta

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, tatüta, ich sehe sowohl bei Claude als auch bei Dir "Paris". Kann es französischer Einfluss sein, der es ausschließt?


Nein, definitiv nicht!


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe/ handhabe "kaufen/ einkaufen" wie _Londoner(GER)_ hier :


Dabei hast Du aber vergessen, den relevanten Teil zu zitieren:



> 5. In those rare cases when we use "einkaufen" with an object ("Ich habe heute extra noch Spargel eingekauft."), there is often a quite strong emphasis on the fact that someone made the effort to go out to a shop in order to buy something.



In unserem Fall ging es darum, Brot einzukaufen. 
Es ging gerade um "the effort to go out to a shop".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> In unserem Fall ging es darum, Brot einzukaufen.
> Es ging gerade um "the effort to go out to a shop".


Ja, du hast recht, das hatte ich aus Versehen "unterschlagen".

In unserem Falle würde ich spontan aber weder von "Brot kaufen" noch von "Brot einkaufen" sprechen, sondern eben von "Brot *holen*" (vielleicht weil es so eine alltägliche Sache ist? Brot holt man ja fast jeden Tag, oder?)


----------



## kimko_379

Hutschi said:


> Wie gesagt, die Menge ist nicht angegeben. Und ohne "etwas" würde sich nichts ändern.
> 
> Das stimmt. Eben genau, weil "relativ" relativ ist. Es ist keine Maßeinheit.
> 
> ---
> 
> In der Praxis heißt es, dass man entweder aus Erfahrung weiß, wieviel es ist, oder dass man fragen muss.
> 
> Ich halte "etwas" für notwendig, aber nicht zur Mengenangabe sondern für die Kommunikation.
> 
> ---
> Wir haben Kontext Einkaufen.
> 
> Aber völlig unklar ist, für wen.
> Für eine Familie?
> Für eine Einzelperson?
> Für einen Tag?
> Für eine Woche oder einen Monat?


Ist es, dass:
etwas = (ein-)mal = "tyotto ( = for a moment/second or taking a moment's/second's trouble)" in Japanese = like/kind-of(?) (as in "He is, like, funny.") ?


----------



## Hutschi

No it isn't, , it is "etwas" = "ein wenig/some/a little bit".
These are no measurement units but only vague information that you do consider them as not too much. A small amount.

An undefined but feasable amount.

Es ist kein Messwert, sondern eine Information, dass man es als "geringfügigen Aufwand"/"geringfügige Menge" betrachtet.
Eine unbestimmte, aber beschaffbare/tragbare Menge.

Im Laden: 1/2 Brot, 1 Brot, 2 Brote, eine Packung Scheiben oder 2 Packungen Scheiben, vielleicht auch noch etwas mehr, aber keine 5 kg.
But usually you cannot "order" "etwas Brot". (Exceptions might be possible)

Zu Hause auch 1/2 Scheibe Brot, 1 Scheibe Brot ... ein paar Scheiben Brot.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> No it isn't, , it is "etwas" = "ein wenig/some/a little bit".


Sehr richtig! Vgl. #19. Dem Dudeneintrag ist ferner zu entnehmen, dass es sich um ein Pronomen handelt.



Hutschi said:


> ich denke aber eher, es ist ein Kommunikationspartikel.


Wenn es eine Partikel ist, dann ist es eine Gradpartikel, siehe hier: etwas – Wiktionary


----------



## Hutschi

In "Wir brauchen noch Brot. Bring mir bitte etwas mit." ist es ein Pronomen. Es steht hier für Brot.

Bei "etwas Brot" ist es, glaube ich, kein Pronomen.


----------



## JörnL

Hutschi said:


> In "Wir brauchen noch Brot. Bring mir bitte etwas mit." ist es ein Pronomen. Es steht hier für Brot.
> 
> Bei "etwas Brot" ist es, glaube ich, kein Pronomen.


Ein Pronomen ersetzt ein Nomen. M.E. handelt es sich hier um ein Indefinitpronomen, das nämlich ein Nomen wie "ein Kilo", "drei Stück", "eine gewisse Menge" ersetzt. Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Das interessiert mich auch.
Ich denke, es kann nicht "ein Kilo" oder "drei Stück" ersetzen, weil diese Mengen genau definiert sind, was "Indefinit" widerspricht. Ersetzen könnte es zum Beispiel: "eine gewisse Menge" und "ein paar Stück".  Allerdings sagt "zwei Stück" nichts über das Gewicht und die Art des Brotes aus, ist also auch zugleich undefiniert. "Ein Kilo", umgangssprachlich für "ein Kilogramm", sagt ebenfalls nichts über die Art des Brotes aus.


----------



## Perseas

Tatsächlich scheint es ein Indefinitpronomen oder ein Artikelwort zu sein.
Leo gibt zwei Beispiele, wo "etwas" die gleiche Funktion hat, wie bei "etwas Brot":
_-mit etwas Unterstützung unserer Mitarbeiter
-Es bedarf nur guten Willens und etwas Geldes. _

Oder:
_Etwas kann auch die Bedeutung ein wenig, ein bisschen haben. Es steht dann vor einem Nomen (Stoffbezeichnungen, Abstrakta) oder allein:
Wir bitten Sie, noch etwas Geduld zu haben._

LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.5.1.7.8


----------



## Hutschi

Artikelwort  für "etwas" in "etwas Brot" (wie bei das Brot/ein Brot) würde passen.


----------



## JörnL

Hutschi said:


> , weil diese Mengen genau definiert sind


Das ist aber gerade warum es ein Indefinitpronomen ist. Das indefinitpronomen "jemand" ersetzt z.b. "den Mann da", "einen Schüler", "Jan". Es geht darum, dass anstelle eines solchen bestimmteren Nomens das unbestimmte Pronomen tritt.


----------



## kimko_379

What are the English and German names for the French article "de" of  "de la/du/des" as in "du pain (some bread)," "du thé (some tea)," "de la viande (some meat)," "des filles (some girls)," etc.?  Is it a kind of "indefinite adjective" because articles are kinds of adjectives?
And is "indefinite adjective" equivalent to Finnish "partitive-case" :  "I cleaned (some part of) my room. = I was cleaning my room." as opposed to "I cleaned (the whole of) my room. = I (have) cleaned my room." in Finnish?


----------



## bearded

kimko_379 said:


> Is it a kind of "indefinite adjective"


 
Article partitif / partitive article/Teilungsartikel.


----------

